# Warning Passages in Hebrews



## Matthew V (May 24, 2010)

Hi all.

I am looking for resources relating to the warning passages in Hebrews. Does anyone know of some good resources from a Reformed perspective?

How do members of PB view the warning passages? Are they:
(a) general pastoral warnings - there to encourage believers to simply press on in the faith
(b) synergistic warnings - hinting at the idea that if we work hard at it, we'll be saved in the end - but the difference is how hard (and long) we work at it
(c) covenantal warnings - indicating that participation in the benefits of the new covenant does not guarantee that one is actually saved.
(d) divine/judgment warnings - real warnings that wil 'push' the elect on to greater obedience, but will condemn those who don't persevere.

thoughts? I'm sure that this has been discussed dozens of times before, but I couldn't find a thread on it.

thanks!


----------



## louis_jp (May 24, 2010)

From Boettner's "Reformed Doctrine of Predestination", pp.195-96:

"The primary purpose of these passages, however, is to induce men to cooperate willingly with God for the accomplishment of His purposes. They are inducements which produce constant humility, watchfulness, and diligence. In the same way a parent, in order to get the willing cooperation of a child, may tell it to stay out of the way of an approaching automobile, when all the time the parent has no intention of ever letting the child get into a position where it would be injured. When God plies a soul with fears of falling... these fears may be the very means which God has designed to keep him from falling."


----------



## Willem van Oranje (May 24, 2010)

Of your options, I prefer (d), meaning that when it says "fall away", it means just what it says. This doesn't imply that it is possible for the elect to fall away completely, for that is impossible, but it is intended as a real warning to the elect to make them fear savingly. I think Owen is very good in explaining these passages.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't see any real difference between c&d, other than an emphasis or angle. They are my choice.


----------

